# Arranging burial?



## Snowball

Does anyone know what to expect arrangements wise when planning a burial?

I have an appointment on Thursday to go to the cemetery and I feel a bit clueless. I think I'm still a bit shell shocked tbh :(


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm dreadfully sorry for your loss. When we buried our little lady the cemetery simply arranged us a plot, that was it. We had to arrange the rest such as a service if we wanted one etc. The cemetery simply gave us information on the plot and details such as day and time the burial would take place and asked about transport. They also discussed things such as placing headstones, rules for decorations in the baby garden. I was a very tough time as there was a lot to sort out. Again I'm dreadfully sorry for your loss and hope you are surrounded by people to support you through it.


----------



## Radiance

I hope you're doing ok :hugs:


----------



## Bluetomato

So sorry Sue, thinking of you both &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------

